# Hello from Bulgaria



## patco (Apr 22, 2017)

Hello everybody. My name is Plamen and I am from Bulgaria. I would be happy to meet some friends here and take part in the discussions!


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Welcome from Bulgaria !


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

patco said:


> Hello everybody. My name is Plamen and I am from Bulgaria. I would be happy to meet some friends here and take part in the discussions!


I see you're finally launching your satellite.Now Bulgaria can have access to thousands of crap tv channels like everyone else.Are the hotels still as cheap as they used to be.A hundred euro for a five star hotel last time I was in Sofia.The roads were terrible though and the drivers would scare the **** out of you.Welcome to tam.


----------

